# plasma tvs



## ogar54 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an LG 42''plasma tv. When I turn it on it goes on&off repeatedly. Can anyone help.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it could be power supply having a hard time to work properly due to faulty capacitors or another circuit overloading it ..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ogar54

The problem on most Lg sets is a bad power supply, the capacitors that the company uses are cheap and they give out very often. The components get hot and when that happens it causes an intermittent open circuit condition ( on/off on it's own). The only way to fix it, is to have a qualified service technician repair the power supply board. Try re-setting your set by unplugging it from the wall or press the re-set button on the set (if applicable). The new style of TV's require a surge protector because they are sensitive to voltage spikes that can damage the internal circuits. 


Good luck !


----------

